# Could she be pregnant?



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

I took a rat home from the pet store, she was in the same cage with her brothers and according to the owners she's around 2 months old.
I knew there's a chance for pregnancy so i tried to find signs of it.
On monday it will be 3 weeks that i had her for but i heard some rats wait 24 days to give birth and it might not be visible until the last few days.
On the day i took her home she was 125 grams, i don't remember the in-between measurements but she wasn't gaining as much weight as i saw pregnant mothers do, she also got bigger (i mean the whole rat, not her belly) since i took her home so some weight gain is justified. But I weighted her 4 days ago, she was 180 grams and today she was 203, so she's gaining almost 6 grams every day and that's a lot, unless she's nearing birth.
She also seems to rest much more, on default she's full of energy and jumps around but in the last few days she rests a lot, especialy on her side. Also sometimes she goes hyper and either arranges the clothes she stuffed before her house or looks like she's really searching for something. She's not agressive, i go to her cage and she goes up to me, she's very curious and when i put my hand in she licks it.
Her 2 bottom nipples are showing a little and she might became a little bigger near her belly but nowhere near as huge as i saw mama rats (it still could be a smaller litter).
By these signs, do you think she could be prego? I'll post a picture tomorrow but i want to leave her alone for today.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

New rats do gain usually alot of weight in their new homes and even more so at that age where they still are growing alot!

Usually rats will show their last week, so if you have had her 3 weeks she should definitely be showing some but yeah sometimes rarely a rat just won't show much. It is pretty obvious when they are though  It will look different then just being fat, it looks like they swallowed a ball lol I have some pics on my website near the bottom of the page. http://www.onceuponamischief.com/sexing

If you take pics, hold a treat above her head so she stands up tall. It makes for a good belly shot. 

All you can really do is wait and see to be honest. 

if you really think she is I would separate her from her cagemates and prepare a bin cage for her to have the babies in.


----------



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

She is already separated, actually didn't meet the others yet because her 2 weeks quaranteen was over recently and since she could be prego i didn't wanna risk injuries.
I think we have a good sized bin somewhere (or i'll borrow one of the huge ones my brother uses to keep his legos in) but it doesn't have a lid so will have to find something that keeps them from climbing out but is also breathable.
I gave her paper towels and she went crazy, she took everything to her Sputnik (she loves that thing but it's on the upper floor so i have to take it down in case she decided to use it as a nest) and also took some pieces and arranged them in one of the empty corners (she was chilling in the corners for an hour or so)
This is the only picture i could get of her that actually shows something (my room has horrible lighting and my phone has an awful camera). My rats are not exactly thin but their bellies seem to be smaller and they have more material near their butts and thighs than her.







I know it might be a false alarm but she seems very excited, like never before in her last 2.5 weeks.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It could just be her getting more used to you  

Nesting is actually pretty common behavior for all rats so that never really says much. 

From the pic she does not look pregnant to me, but that doesnt mean she isn't.

Here is a guide on how to make a bin cage as well:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!How-to-make-a-bin-cage/yqplu/57b158f40cf2a28cd69e0068


----------



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you, I will check it out 

My other rats never really nesteg so it seemed strange.
I will wait until the last possible day of the pregnancy +a few more and if nothing happens she could meet the gang finally.


----------



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

Update: She's 100% not perggo.... she's just getting fat. Not extremely fat just kinda chubby. It's probably because every time my mother steps into my room her cage is right next to the door and she pulls the "look at me i'm so little i'm so adorable i'm so hungry pls gid me delish food" puppy eyes while clinging on the cage so almost every other day she gets some cheese or pasta or fruits.
This rat is an expert at emotional blackmail, this is probably why i took her home in the first place.


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Glad she's not pregnant  but careful with the cheese because the lactose could give her gas which might explain the big tummy too. An accidental litter is much worse than gas though lol, but it might make her uncomfortable all the same


----------



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

They don't get cheese often because of this, it's mostly fruits or pasta or versele-laga crock. Also her tummy size now fits the rest of her.


----------

